# Ka'anapali Beach Club Owner Updates



## post-it (Aug 14, 2014)

I recall receiving a newsletter of updates and board meeting minutes to our resort, but it's been a very long time since I've seen anything.  Can someone give me some idea on how to receive this information again?  I did email the resort with no response at this point.

Thanks


----------



## JIMinNC (Aug 18, 2014)

We haven't received an email newsletter in a long time either. If you look online and log into the owners website (and look under "HOA Information"), the last newsletter posted was fall 2011. I suspect they have been discontinued.

The owners website also has a link to VOA and AOAO meeting minutes, but the most recent posted are almost a year old from Sept 2013, and even then, the minutes are very abbreviated summaries with little meaningful details and transparency.

There was an owner board member a few years ago who took it upon himself to communicate detailed reports to an owner's email list on what was going on at the board level to try to get more owner interest and involvement, but that owner is no longer on the board. The boards are controlled by Diamond employees, so true owners have little to no voice.


----------



## post-it (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks. I did receive an email to this homeowner link and saw how out dared the information is for homeowners. I also received ongoing updates back when  Bill was involved with this. We're going next month and I'll inquire about this. Been years since we've been back to our home resort, looking forward to it.


----------

